# Belle at the bridge two years today!



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I still can't believe it's been two years since I have been able to hug and kiss my beautiful Belle. I still cry almost everyday for her. Jolie and I plan to go jogging at the park Belle loved so much in memory of her. She will always have a piece of my heart with her. One day, we will be together again.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath, it doesn't seem possible that it's been that long since you lost beautiful Belle. I'm sure it feels like ages though since you held her! Keeping you in my thoughts on this difficult and sad day!


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. {{hugs}} Anniversaries like this are so painful. Taking a walk in Bella's park is a lovely way to remember her and celebrate her life.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Milestones are tough... I'm glad you made a plan to be outside today, I hope the sun was shining on you ......


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So hard for us that are left behind, hard to believe that 2 years have passed by. Sending hugs for you all


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I love the support.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I know how you feel, I can't believe it is two years that we lost Billie Jean. We will always love her also. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So hard. Now I am remembering this time alone with General almost a week shy of him starting to act strange too. Can't believe I will be posting for him in a few weeks. I still remember crying everyday with Pam and Steph. Di, Sophie and General.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath, you've been in my thoughts! I knew it would be very hard during this time with loosing both your beloved General and Belle so close together! Am so sorry for how difficult this must be!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

I can't believe it's been two years now, that Belle is gone! I remember you losing General too soon after Belle-my heart went out to you!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry I missed this. It must have been terribly hard to lose them both so close, I can't imagine. I know you have wonderful memories of them both. We just learn to live with the heartache of them not being present don't we? Hope your heart is healing, and the good memories are outweighing the sad ones. ((Hugs))


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Buddysmyheart said:


> So sorry I missed this. It must have been terribly hard to lose them both so close, I can't imagine. I know you have wonderful memories of them both. We just learn to live with the heartache of them not being present don't we? Hope your heart is healing, and the good memories are outweighing the sad ones. ((Hugs))


Yes, they don't leave our hearts ever. My little crew is always there to love me when I cry. I thank God everyday for all of them. You know those books really helped me place things spiritually, I just miss the heck out of them. How is your new lovie?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These anniversaries are hard and so sad, esepcially since your lost Bell and General so close together. I'm so sorry, I know this time is a very sad time for you all. So glad you have your new pups to help heal your heart.

It's been two years for me this year since I lost my boy. In many ways it doesn't seem possible and in others, it seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry I missed your thread, I am not on the forum so much like I used to be, tonight I have heavy heart too and here I am at Bridge section. Hugs to you at these sad anniversary times.


----------

